# Hazro HZ27WC Review



## Pagz (18. November 2011)

*Hazro HZ27WC Review

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*1.Einleitung: *   27", LED, WQHd Auflösung, IPS Panel, satte Farben und das alles für glatte 500€? 
                         Klingt fast zu gut um wahr zu sein, schließlich fingen Monitore mit Auflösungen von >500 vorher meistens  ab ca 700€ überhaupt erst an. Auch was Schlierenbildung und Inputlag      
                         angeht, verspricht der Hazro gute Werte, was besonders für Spieler sehr wichtig ist. Ob der Monitorneuling aus England wircklich hält, was er verspricht, oder ob man doch lieber mehr 
                         Geld investieren sollte, werde ich in dem folgenden Test versuchen zu klären!

Zuerst sollte ich allerdings sagen, dass ich weder Erfahrung im Testen von Monitoren, noch mit sonst irgentwelchen Tests habe. Darum werde ich auch keine Messwerte liefern. Wenn ich doch mal welche erwähne, dann beziehen diese sich wahrscheinlich auf folgenden Test:
Hazro HZ27WA and HZ27WC Review
Wenn jemand unbedingt will, dass ich etwas spezielles teste, gehe ich dem natürlich trotzdem gerne nach
So jetzt aber viel Spaß beim Lesen:

*
2. Mein Monitor:* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



                             Dieses Kapitel werde ich kurz nutzen, um darauf einzugehen, wie ich eigentlich zu meinem Monitor gekommen bin. Warum das gerade bei diesem Monitor so wichitg ist, werde ich 
                             dann später noch erläutern. Bei meinem Modell handelt es sich um den Hazro HZ27WC ohne Frontglasscheibe. Diese Ausführung ist meines Wissens nach nur bei Overclockers.uk, also 
                             einem britischem Shop verfügbar. Versand lief ohne Probleme, innerhalb einer Woche war er dann hier. 
                             Zubehör war nur das nötigste enthalten: Netzteil, Handbuch und Dual-Link DVI Kabel

*
3.Technik:*            Die genauen Spezifikationen lassen sich auf der Hazro Website finden:  Hazro Technologies | Clarity Defined | The Home of IPS Monitors
                             Rein von den Werten lässt sich schon einmal auf einen potenten Monitor schließen:
                             -16:9 WQHD Auflösung (2560*1440 = 1,77*Full HD)
                             - LED Backlight (höherer Kontrast, niedrigerer Stromverbrauch)
                             - IPS Panel für besseren Blickwinkel und echte Farben
                             - Glare Coating: Spiegelt zwar etwas mehr, dafür wirken die Farben auch reiner. Ohne Glasfront ist jedoch auch das Spiegeln aktzeptabel
                             - 6ms Rekationszeit/ca 9ms Inputlag (Quelle: TFTCentral)
                             -8-Bit Farbtiefe
                             - eingebaute 2*5W Lautsprecher

Anschlüsse sind bei diesem Modell auf einen Dual-Linl DVI Eingang, einen Stromanschluss und einen Anschluss für das Soundkabel beschränkt. Das trägt natürlich zum Einen zum niedrigen Preis bei, verhindert allerdings auch, ihn an eine Konsole anzuschließen. Aber wer schließt dieses Gerät schon an eine Konsole an? 

*4. Full HD oder WQHD?*:  Bevor man umsonst Geld für einen WQHD Monitor hinauswirft, sollte man sich klarmachen, ob man diese Auflösung überhaupt braucht.
                                        Da würde ich erst mal folgenden Thread empfehlen, in dem ich auch viele meiner Erfahrungen gepostet habe:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/176035-2560x1440-oder-reichen-1920x1080-bei-27-a.html
   Ein paar Bilder aus diesem Thread, die den Unterschied zwischen Full HD und WQHD verdeutlichen sollen:                                    





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Allgemein kann man sagen, dass sich der Monitor nicht rentiert, wenn man ihn nur oder fast nur zum spielen verwenden will. Dafür kostet er einfach zu viel Leistung, die man stattdessen in SGSAA, Downsampling etc investieren kann, wodurch ein besseres Bild entsteht
Wenn es dann zum Arbeiten am PC kommt, sieht die Sache allerdings wieder ganz anders aus:
  Nicht nur, dass wesentlich mehr Platz auf dem Desktop vorhanden ist,  auch ist die Schrift gestochen scharf, wie ich es davor nur von meinem  iPod Touch 4G gekannthabe

*5.Erfahrungen:* 

Nun zum wohl wichtigsten Teil meines kleinen Tests:
Den Monitor habe ich mir hauptsächlig gekauft, da ich mir einen  Grafiksprung in Spielen erhofft hatte. Mehr Platz beim Arbeiten war zu  der Zeit für mich nur ein netter Nebeneffekt.
Ich wurde leider bitter enttäuscht, wie schon oben beschrieben
Aber zurück zu meinen Erfahrungen: Monitor angekommen, ausgepackt, angeschlossen und ... ja wo stellt man den Monitor denn jetzt richtig ein
Schnell gegoogelt und tatsächlig, der Hazro hat gar kein OSD-Menü. Er soll also wircklich schon ab Werk richtig angeschlossen sein. Nur durch zwei Knöpfe kann man Kontrast und Helligkeit verstellen, allerdings auch ohne OSD. 
Farben:
Das alles ist allerdings nicht so schlimm, denn der Monitor sieht auch so schon wircklich fantastisch aus: Er bietet einfach mehr Farben als alle bisher gesehenen Monitore(Ok, das waren nicht übertrieben viele..) und die Farben sehen alle korrekt wiedergegeben aus ohne überzeichnet zu sein wie es oft bei TN-Displays der Fall ist. 

Pixelfehler ist leider einer vorhanden, den habe ich alleridngs erst nach ca einer Woche gemerkt, als ich einen komplett weißen Screen habe und nach Pixelfehlern geschaut habe. Ansonsten ist der nicht zu erkennen (wahrscheinlich wegen geringer Pixelgröße bei WQHD)

Spiele: Was soll ich da sagen: Ich merke weder Inputlag noch Schlierenbildung. Die Farben werden perfekt wiedergegeben und geben ganz neues Leben in die Spiele. Ist genauso wie ich es mir erwartet   
           habe, also auf jeden Fall 100% Gamingtauglich. 

Filme: Auch hier lässt sich eigentlich nicht viel sagen. Es passt einfach alles, genau wie bei den meisten Full HD Monitoren auch 
          Es gibt übrigends keine schwarzen Balken, wenn man 16:9 Full HD Material abspielt, sowie das viele behaupten!

Arbeiten: Hier spielt der Hazro eindeutig seine Stärken aus. Wie man schon an den Vergleichsbildern von 4; sehen kann, ist einfach deutlich mehr Platz da. Die Schrift und alles dargestellte sieht einfach 
               verdammt scharf aus Kann man schlecht beschreiben, es ist einfach ein Tick schärfer als Full HD. 
                Übrigends sehr praktisch: Bei Full HD passen 13 Lesezeichen ins Bild, bei WQHD sind es 19

*6. Verarbeitung:*  Hier kommt schon der erste Minuspunkt zum bisher recht positiven Review. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist für einen 500€ Monitor eine glatte 6 in Schulnoten ausgedrückt. Überall knarzt 
                             es beim Berühren, das Material gibt sofort nach. Allerdings muss man auch sehen, dass besser Qualität auch mehr gekostet hätte. Da man den Monitor meistens sowieso stehen lässt 
                             und nur ansieht, ist dieser für mich also vernachlässigbar. Hier muss wircklich jeder selbst entschieden, ob es ihn stört oder nicht. 

*7.Wichtiges zu Beachten:* 

Das was ich bisher geschrieben habe klang wohl ziemlich nach dem fast perfekten Monitor. Das ist aber leider nicht für jeden der Fall, was folgende Ursachen hat:
- Viele User berichten über Probleme beim Hazro Support. Kann ich leider nur bestätigen, da ich dem Hersteller vor ca 4 Monaten eine Mail geschrieben habe mit Fragen zum Monitor und bis heute keine   
   Antwort erhalten habe Das muss nicht unbedingt etwas heißen, aber durch so etwas entwickelt sich natürlich schon ein gewisses Bild von Hazro
- Auch oft berichtet wird von Pixelfehlern und störendem Brummen im Monitor (das NT ist wohlgemerkt extern!). Ich persönlich habe wie oben schon beschrieben nur von ersterem einen, allerdings wollte 
  ich das auch mal erwähnt haben, da es doch von einer schlechten Verarbeitungsqualität zeugen kann (Man muss jedoch auch immer bedenken, dass die ohne Probleme nicht die sind, die das dann ins 
  Forum posten werden, wodurch der Anteil an Beschwerden natürlich erst einmal unverhältnismäßig hoch scheint
- Die Scheibenlose Version kann man meines Wissens nach nur im Overclockers.uk Shop aus England bestellen. Hat bei mir sehr gut geklappt (musste ihn allerdings auch nicht zurückschicken), allerdings 
  muss auch hier jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er das Risiko eingehen will
Dazu kommen Monitore aus England mit diesem Kabel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man bräuchte also einen Adapter oder ein anderes Kabel z.B von einem alten Fernseher, um den Monitor an einer deutschen Steckdose zu betreiben


*8. Fazit:*  Das Fazit fällt mir bei diesem Monitor besonders schwer, da es sehr von jedem persönlich abhängig ist, ob ich diesen Monitoren empfehlen würde oder nicht. Er ist leider nicht das erhoffte 
               rundum sorglos Preisleistung Wunder, das ich mir vor dem Kauf vielleicht noch erhofft hatte. Für Perfektionisten, bei denen alles am Monitor passen muss, würde ich auf jeden Fall vom Hazro    
               abraten! Wer allerdings viel am PC arbeitet, auch mal ne Runde spielen will und auf der Suche nach einem Schnäppchen ist, der ist mit diesem Monitor richtig. Rein von der "Monitorleistung" 
               gibt es in diesem Preissegment einfach keinen besseren, auch wenn der Käufer unter Umständen das Risiko eingeht, den Monitor zurücksenden zu müssen, oder sich mit englischen SHops 
               herrumzuschlagen, falls er unbedingt eine Frontglaslose Version will.
Wer jetzt immer noch mit dem Gedanken spielt, sich diesen Monitor zu kaufen, sollte sich vielleicht auch mal überlegen, ob er nicht noch ein Jahr warten kann. Zur Zeit drückt Samsung mit WQHD Monitoren auf den Markt und andere Hersteller folgen. In einem Jahr wird die Auswahl um einiges besser sein bei wahrscheinlich günstigeren oder zumindest nicht teureren Preisen.
Auch die Grafikkarten werde bis dahin schneller sein, wodurch der Leistungsverlust nicht so hoch ins Gewicht fällt (Die Systemanforderungen der Spiele steigen ja eher langsamer als die Grafikartenrechenleistung)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur ein paar Zeilen schreiben
Ich denke trotzdem, dass der Test ganz gut geworden ist, also last mich bitte in dem Glauben
Bei Fragen bin ich natürlich immer bereit zu helfen und wenn noch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Monitor hat bitte unbedingt einen Kommentar hinterlassen

Mfg, Robin


Update: Hab jetzt noch ein paar Bilder eingefügt. Die Videos gibts auf Youtube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSGLqs58kdQ     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75OQPS2oc-M









​


----------



## Pixy (18. November 2011)

Ein sehr schön formulierter Beitrag, gefällt mir sehr.
Du hast soweit alles wichtige genannt, zumindest fällt mir jetzt spontan nix ein.

Evtl. noch, was für Spiele hast du bisher auf ihm gespielt, ausser Anno?

Gruß Pixy


----------



## Pagz (18. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für das Lob
Gespielt habe ich jetzt Anno 1404, CoD 4-7, BC2, BF3, Stalker, Nehrim und Dirt 2
Habe bei keinem der Spiele irgentwelche negativen Aspekte finden können, außer eben, dass WQHD meistens keinen großen Vorteil bringt

Mfg, Robin


----------



## Pixy (18. November 2011)

Ohja, gerade Stalker und Fallout New Vegas, solche Spiele machen einen riesen Spaß auf einem 27" Monitor.
Die Größe möchte ich in Games echt nicht mehr missen.

Mir kommt nie wieder was kleiners ins Haus.
Morgen kommt bei mir der Samsung S27A950 ins Haus.
Hoffe dann endlich durch zu sein mit dem Thema.

Die Farben und die Schärfe konnte ich ja schon mit dem A750 bewundern, deswegen mal schauen wie der A950 so ist.
Dann habe ich aber auch alle 27" durch und übrig bleibt nix mehr.

Monitor ist wirklich kein leichtes Thema zumindest im 27" Sektor.
Aber die Größe ist einfach nur geil.



> Habe bei keinem der Spiele irgentwelche negativen Aspekte finden können,  außer eben, dass WQHD meistens keinen großen Vorteil bringt


Das ist der Grund warum ich mir "nur" einen Full Hd gekauft habe.

Wer weiß, in 5 Jahren, wenn die Graka genug Power haben, ist WQHD der Standard.

Mfg Pixy


----------



## Pagz (18. November 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Wer weiß, in 5 Jahren, wenn die Graka genug Power haben, ist WQHD der Standard.
> 
> Mfg Pixy



Richtig, gut dass du es erwähnst, das nehme ich vielleicht mal in meine Fazit mit auf


----------



## Pagz (20. November 2011)

So mehr Bilder und die VIdeos sind jetzt online
Viel Spaß beim schauen


----------



## Pixy (20. November 2011)

Oh Klasse, schaue ich mir gleich an. Einen schönen Sonntag dir noch.

Ein Mr. Bean Fan.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, zumal hier im Monitor Forum solche Reviews eher selten sind. Wollte ja auch eins machen über meinen recht neuen LG E2770V aber die Faulheit hat mich über mannt und jetzt noch BF3.....
Also wirklich großes Lob von mir das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast.


----------



## Pagz (20. November 2011)

Danke


----------



## Painkiller (21. November 2011)

Schöner Test abseits aller technischen Werte! Einfach mal was persönliches! 

Gefällt mir echt sehr gut! 

[x] Gefällt mir!


----------



## Pagz (21. November 2011)

Danke
Ja das merke ich oft in Tests, dass einfach viel zu viel Wert auf die technischen Werte gelegt wird, aber was am Ende zählt ist nun mal der subjektive Eindruck


----------



## Cali_Kid (22. November 2011)

Hi Pagz,

Ich bin auch von dem Monitor seit deinem Review total überzeugt.Habe trotzdem noch paar fragen wie hast du jetzt das Netzteil des PC mit Strom versorgt da ja ein Englischer Stromstecker dran ist? Und ist der Monitor Vesa Fähig ? Und die letze  frage ob das überhaupt gehen würde da dieser ja ein Netzteil hat und ich es nicht schön fände wenn das Ding an der Wand hängt und das Netzteil mitten in der Luft hängt. 
Wäre cool wenn ich ne Antwort bekäme


----------



## Pagz (22. November 2011)

Cali_Kid schrieb:


> Hi Pagz,
> 
> Habe trotzdem noch paar fragen wie hast du jetzt das Netzteil des PC mit Strom versorgt da ja ein Englischer Stromstecker dran ist?



Schau dir den Anfang von meinem 2.ten Video an:
Hazro HZ27WC Videoreview für PCGHX Part2 - YouTube!

Ich habe einfach ein deutsches Kabel von einem alten Fernseher genommen



> Und ist der Monitor Vesa Fähig ?


Ja, hab es nicht ausprobiert, laut dieser Seite aber schon:
https://www.tftshop.net/product_info.php/products_id/1140



> Und die letze  frage ob das überhaupt  gehen würde da dieser ja ein Netzteil hat und ich es nicht schön fände  wenn das Ding an der Wand hängt und das Netzteil mitten in der Luft  hängt.
> Wäre cool wenn ich ne Antwort bekäme


Das könnte allerdings ein Problem sein. eventuell müsstest zu eine Art kleines Regal (=Brett an die Wand nageln) basteln, auf das du dann das NT legst
Ich habe dir noch einmal ein kleines Foto gemacht, damit du siehst, wie das alles aufgebaut ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lol2k (22. November 2011)

Moin!

Respekt für das Review- sind viele kleine Informationen und Eindrücke die du zusammengefasst hast! 
Da ich auf deine Empfehlung den Monitor bestellt und selbst seit geraumer Zeit auf dem Schreibtisch stehen habe, kann ich vieles unterschreiben was genannt wurde!
Ich möchte die Farbbrillianz und die wie im Test schon erwähnte klare Schrift einfach nicht mehr missen! Bei mir kommt allerdings erschwerend hinzu, dass mein Modell eine Glasschreibe implementiert hat, sodass man bei Sonneneinstrahlung durch Fenster oder andere Lichtquellen darauf achten sollte wo man den Monitor platziert, da die Spiegelung sonst vom Arbeiten/Spielen/Filme gucken ablenkt! 

An dieser Stelle vielleicht noch folgenden Hinweis:



> Die Scheibenlose Version kann man meines Wissens nach nur im  Overclockers.uk Shop aus England bestellen. Hat bei mir sehr gut  geklappt (musste ihn allerdings auch nicht zurückschicken), allerdings
> muss auch hier jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er das Risiko eingehen will



Vor 14 Tagen gab es die Möglichkeit bei einem deutschen Shop die Version *OHNE* Glasscheibe zu bestellen! Mittlerweile ist dieses Angebot allerdings nicht mehr auf der Seite des Verkäufers zu finden! 
Warum das so ist und ob dieses Angebot nochmal wiederkommt (und man sich somit dem Risiko entziehen kann, den Hazro aus England kommen zu lassen) werde ich die kommenden Tage ergänzen, sobald der Shop auf meine Mail antwortet! 

Gruß lol2k


----------



## Pagz (22. November 2011)

lol2k schrieb:


> Vor 14 Tagen gab es die Möglichkeit bei einem deutschen Shop die Version *OHNE* Glasscheibe zu bestellen! Mittlerweile ist dieses Angebot allerdings nicht mehr auf der Seite des Verkäufers zu finden!
> Warum das so ist und ob dieses Angebot nochmal wiederkommt (und man sich somit dem Risiko entziehen kann, den Hazro aus England kommen zu lassen) werde ich die kommenden Tage ergänzen, sobald der Shop auf meine Mail antwortet!
> 
> Gruß lol2k



Wäre super, wenn du das noch in den Thread schreiben würdest, wenn du mehr weißt!
Damit würden einige negativen Punkte des Hazro wegfallen


----------



## lol2k (22. November 2011)

Die Antwort kam prompt:

"[FONT=&quot]Zum Hazro ohne Glas:
Wir werden das Gerät wahrscheinlich auch ohne Frontglas anbieten.
Solange Hazro nicht liefern kann, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen dies noch nicht zu kommunizieren."

[/FONT]Der Shop der den Hazro HZ27WC vermutlich als einer der ersten in Deutschland anbieten wird ist der TFT Shop (Link führt noch zum Monitor MIT Glasscheibe) Einfach abwarten bis er gelistet ist oder ne Mail schreiben wann damit gerechnet werden kann!
Ich persönlich war sehr zufrieden mit dem Service! 

Gruß lol2k


----------



## Pagz (22. November 2011)

Nachdem der Monitor ohne Glasscheibe tendenziell sogar eher weniger kostet, wäre damit der Import aus England fast komplett ohne Sinn


----------



## Cali_Kid (22. November 2011)

@ Pagz danke für die Antwort.Bin halt gerade echt noch am Überlegen ob es der Hazro wird oder ein anderes Modell.Die Frage nochmals zum Netzteil hast du einfach ein Netzstecker von nem Alten Fernseher genommen und in den Anschluss vom Netzteil gesteckt?? Und wie lange ist das Dual Link DVI Kabel??


----------



## Pagz (22. November 2011)

Cali_Kid schrieb:


> @ Pagz danke für die Antwort.Bin halt gerade echt noch am Überlegen ob es der Hazro wird oder ein anderes Modell.


Ohne Test gelesen zu haben scheint folgendes Modell noch sehr interessant zu sein:
Samsung SyncMaster S27A850D, 27" (LS27A850DS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



> Die Frage nochmals zum Netzteil hast du einfach ein Netzstecker von nem Alten Fernseher genommen und in den Anschluss vom Netzteil gesteckt??


Ja


> Und wie lange ist das Dual Link DVI Kabel??


 
Schätzungsweise 1,5m. Wenns nicht reicht kann man aber auch einfach ein Längeres kaufen


----------



## Verox (23. November 2011)

gut gemacht "Landsmann" 

Wer den Hazro Support wegen Rabatt anschreibt bekommt in der Regel auch noch 5-10% locker abgezogen vom Preis mittels Gutschrift Code.

Manchmal gibts auch noch Sonderaktionen. Da lohnt sich der Kauf von z.B. diesem Monitor auch richtig. Im Moment ist er wieder sehr teuer.


----------



## Pagz (24. November 2011)

Verox schrieb:


> gut gemacht "Landsmann"



Ex-Stadtsmann meinst du



> Wer den Hazro Support wegen Rabatt anschreibt bekommt in der Regel auch noch 5-10% locker abgezogen vom Preis mittels Gutschrift Code.
> 
> Manchmal gibts auch noch Sonderaktionen. Da lohnt sich der Kauf von z.B. diesem Monitor auch richtig. Im Moment ist er wieder sehr teuer.



Also bei mir hat der support noch nicht einmal auf eine einfache Frage geantwortet
Was genau hast du gemacht um Rabatt zu bekommen?


----------



## Danie (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo dein Test hat mir sehr gut gefallen 

und ich hätte noch ein paar fragen 

Welche Graka hast du ? ich habe auch gelesen das du im Gaming bereich tätig bist wie sind deine erfahrungen mit dem Monitor ? mustest du die anforderungen herrunter schrauben ?

Ich lese sehr viel und ich Game auch viel würdest du mir diesen Monitor empfehlen ? 

Hattest du bis jetzt schon Probleme mit ihm ?

MFg Danie


----------



## Pagz (4. Juli 2012)

Danie schrieb:


> Hallo dein Test hat mir sehr gut gefallen



Danke! 



> Welche Graka hast du ?


Eine Zotac Gtx 470 AMP!



> ich habe auch gelesen das du im Gaming bereich tätig bist wie sind deine erfahrungen mit dem Monitor ? mustest du die anforderungen herrunter schrauben ?


Kommt natürlich immer auf das Spiel und die Grafikkarte an. In BF3 zum Beispiel musste ich die Einstellungen herrunterdrehen. BC2 läuft hingegen immer noch mit 50-60 FPS @Max Settings
Ich zocke ausser eine Runde BC2 und ab und zu Anno 1404 nicht viel, deswegen kann ich dir in dem Punkt leider nur bedingt weiterhelfen
In BC2 aber merkt man den Unterschied zwischen Full HD und WQHd relativ stark. Das Bild wirkt einfach glatter und flimmert wneiger, was bei mir in Full HD in BC2 öfters ein Problem dargestellt hat




> Ich lese sehr viel und ich Game auch viel würdest du mir diesen Monitor empfehlen ?



Ich habe mich leider die letzten Monate kaum mit monitoren beschäftigt und deswegen ein bisschen den Überblick verloren, was die derzeitige Marktsituation angeht. Ich weiß allerdings, dass der Hazro kaum im Preis gesunken ist, während neue teils genauso günstige Konkurrenz aus den Markt gekommen ist
Ob ich dir einen WQHD Monitor empfehlen kann, hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab: 
-Welche Grafikkarte hast du
- Wie oft spielst du 
-Welche Spiele Spielst du
- Bist du bereit auch mal nur mittlere Settings in einem Spiel einzustellen, oder müssen es immer die höchsten sein

Wie gesagt, die höhere Auflösung bringt in Relation zu den Leistungseinbüßen nicht viele optische Vorteile. 
Beim Lesen/arbeiten sieht das natürlich wieder ganz anders aus. Dort würde ich bei 27" wenn möglich die WQHD Auflösung bevorzugen



> Hattest du bis jetzt schon Probleme mit ihm ?



Nein
Allerdings fühle ich mich verpflichtet, auch hier noch einmal zu sagen, dass die Verarbeitung vom Hazro alles andere als gut ist. Es knarzt, wenn man ihn nur berührt. Das ändert natürlich gar nichts an der Bildqualität, aber ich möchte es mal erwähnen, da viele Leute gegenüber soetwas empfindlich sind (ich nicht )


So ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. Wenns noch Fragen gibt, dann frag einfach 
Mfg, Pagz


----------



## Danie (4. Juli 2012)

Hey Danke für deine Antwort 

Also ich besitze eine 580GTX momentan noch ... würde aber auf eine 680Gtx aufrüsten falls nötig das währ natürlich hart aber wenn alle strike reisen ok ...

Ich Spiele eigentlich sehr viel FPS BF3, MW3, Max Payne 3,  BC2,  joa und alles was noch so raus kommt... auch etwas Anno 2070...

Ich haben momentan einen Samsung 22 Zoll und der Knarzt auch recht und anfassen tu ich den Monitor eh nie höchstens beim Auspacken  und Putzen ...

Könnte ich wenn ich Spiel die Setting auf Full HD runter drehn sprich auf 1920*1080 ? dann könnte ich ja wieder auf Ultra einstellen oder ? und beim Lesen auf 2650*1440 stellen ...  oder hab ich jetzt einen denk fehler


----------



## Pagz (4. Juli 2012)

Danie schrieb:


> Könnte ich wenn ich Spiel die Setting auf Full HD runter drehn sprich auf 1920*1080 ? dann könnte ich ja wieder auf Ultra einstellen oder ? und beim Lesen auf 2650*1440 stellen ...  oder hab ich jetzt einen denk fehler


 
Nein, kein Denkfehler, geht trotzdem nicht so einfach.
Wenn du auf Full HD runterdrehst, dann muss der Monitor herrunterskalieren. Dadurch wird das Bild leicht unscharf und verwaschen. Da sieht es besser aus, wenn du einfach die Grafiksettings ein bisschen herrunterdrehst.
Aber mit einer Gtx 680 würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen. Die schafft ein bisschen übertaktet jedes aktuelle Spiel auf Ultra. Bei der Gtx 580 musst du halt vereinzelt ein paar Sachen etwas herrunterdrehen. Das fällt sowieso kaum auf


----------



## Danie (4. Juli 2012)

Danke Danke schon mal  man man man währ die 690GTX nicht so teuer hätte ich sie mir schon gekauft 

Ich denke ich hohl mir den Monitor jetzt und Probiere aus wenn es nicht mit der 580er hin haut scheiß drauf neue Graka 680GTX  und fertig 

Ich möchte ja einen Fortschritt machen und nicht auf dem jetztigen machen damit ich auch in 2 Jahren noch was aktuelles hab


----------

